# Xtrail 2006 4wd Issue.



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am having an issue with my 2006 xtrail and was looking for some advise on the matter. While driving with the 4wd LOCK and sometimes on AUTO I would hear a noise coming from the rear wheels (sounds like grinding) when taking off or coming to a stop. What I have noticed is, if I pull the hand brakes the noise would stop or significantly get quieter. I have no problems or noise while driving on 2wd.
Please offer some advise if you can.
Thanks.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello [email protected],

Possibility #1:

I had the same issue, after replacing the rear drums-disc and handbrake shoes. and it only occurs when I do aggressive moves or conering i used to hear the noise. After it has settle down ~10K Km it self. Believe it has to do with the tolerences of new parts in it. 

Possibility #2:

Rear wheel bearings, depnding on the mileage and maintence records. rear wheel bearings wear out too. 

Possibility #3:
Rear differential. It could be lacking just oil or got damaged due to other factors!

There more possilities: above just came to my mind
Good luck let us know how did it go?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi janarth, thanks for replying.

Possibility #1: the X has 4wheel disc brakes with abs, the handbrakes shoes you speak about is that seperate from the disc pads? if its seperate then that might be it (not sure tho) since when I pull the handbrakes 1 click the sound/noise is about gone. 

Possibility #2: Rear wheel bearings - Mileage 56750, would the wheel bearings symptoms you discribed only show up when in AUTO or 4WD since on 2wd its quiet.

Possibility #3: Oil level seemed ok when we last checked, will recheck this.

Thanks.

Possibility #1:

I had the same issue, after replacing the rear drums-disc and handbrake shoes. and it only occurs when I do aggressive moves or conering i used to hear the noise. After it has settle down ~10K Km it self. Believe it has to do with the tolerences of new parts in it. 

Possibility #2:

Rear wheel bearings, depnding on the mileage and maintence records. rear wheel bearings wear out too. 

Possibility #3:
Rear differential. It could be lacking just oil or got damaged due to other factors!

There more possilities: above just came to my mind
Good luck let us know how did it go?[/QUOTE]


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Possibility #1 : Handbrake is in rear drums(this is one unit has Disc and drum together), it has nothing to do with regular breaking (Disc and pad). Check this before you assume other things!

Possibility #2: the rear axle where it is heavily depends on Wheel bearings to hold in place. if it is slightly off, it will cause the rear disc/drums to come in contact with back plate(which is behind the rear disc) this will cause noise while not applying hand brake or in 4WD.
hope this helps


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Janarth, will check what you suggested.


----------



## creativeccc (Apr 24, 2007)

I had the same issue like 3 months ago, the noise was happened when you have a sharp turn. In 4WD mode is more obvious then 2WD mode.

The root cause is same as #1 Janarth mention, the drum rust cause the problem, dealer technician told me that and I can't believe it. End up I cleaned up drum rust myself is noise gone!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2010)

Janarth/creativeccc, sorry to bother you all again but I am tryinh to get this solved this week and really need some info from you guys, can I access the rear drums by just removing the rear wheels? and also cleaning outside the drum is what I have to do correct? If there is anything else that would need cleaning while I am there please let me know.
Thanks again guys.

Possibility #1 : Handbrake is in rear drums(this is one unit has Disc and drum together), it has nothing to do with regular breaking (Disc and pad). Check this before you assume other things!




creativeccc said:


> I had the same issue like 3 months ago, the noise was happened when you have a sharp turn. In 4WD mode is more obvious then 2WD mode.
> 
> The root cause is same as #1 Janarth mention, the drum rust cause the problem, dealer technician told me that and I can't believe it. End up I cleaned up drum rust myself is noise gone!


----------



## creativeccc (Apr 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Janarth/creativeccc, sorry to bother you all again but I am tryinh to get this solved this week and really need some info from you guys, can I access the rear drums by just removing the rear wheels? and also cleaning outside the drum is what I have to do correct? If there is anything else that would need cleaning while I am there please let me know.
> Thanks again guys.
> 
> Possibility #1 : Handbrake is in rear drums(this is one unit has Disc and drum together), it has nothing to do with regular breaking (Disc and pad). Check this before you assume other things!


scoppion007, 

right, just remove the rear wheel, use small metal brush to clean the drum and whatever you can clean :thumbdwn:

When I did that I doubt if that really work, but it worked!! just try to spend some time on clean rust as much as you can, especially the rust with in the drum around the brake shoe. Use vacuum to clean the dust out at the end may help a bit.

Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2010)

creativeccc I tried to remove the hub/rotors, just to confirm what you are saying, I don't have to remove the hub/rotors, just clean the rust around the hub/rotors and that should do it? <Please confirm this, I also removed the calipers but did not clean it, I will clean the rust around the drum and around the brake shoe and report back here.
Thanks again for all you're assistance.



creativeccc said:


> scoppion007,
> 
> right, just remove the rear wheel, use small metal brush to clean the drum and whatever you can clean :thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


----------



## creativeccc (Apr 24, 2007)

correct, just remove the wheel and caliber, then clean up the rust around the drum/shoe/rotor...


----------

